# A Vist with Baymule



## Margali (Jul 6, 2021)

We had so much fun visiting with @Baymule over the weekend. Cassandra was entranced. Alexander thinks they are neat while Dominic (youngest) was a little reserved since the sheep are BIG.



Not pictured is my tolerant DH. He's not interested in sheep but had a good time with BJ. He also startled the crap out of Sentry when he sneezed loudly. 😄 

Ringo is definetly a sweetie and I fell in love with his son Snip. I got a lot of good information about setting up my barn and paddocks. Hopefully they will be good enough for him. 😉

It was wonderful visiting people I've talked with SO MUCH online. Thank you for having us!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2021)

We enjoyed your visit. We love for kids to come to the farm, soon you will have your own farm! It was fun seeing the kids having such a great time. They were so excited to see and pet the sheep. I put two lawn chairs in the sheep barn, sat the kids in them and brought out the red coffee can of whole corn. Suddenly they had 6 ewes and Ringo as best friends! The kids shrieked with delight as nimble lips scarfed up every kernel.

I had Snip in another pen with Frimplepants and she is bred. Even corn wouldn’t bring her close to wiggly chattering children, but Snip, just like his daddy Ringo, wasn’t fazed and politely ate corn from their hands.

@Margali I was thinking about how to lay out the fencing on your land. Put a lane down the middle with pastures on either side and a tractor turn around circle at the end. @Mini Horses has done this and is happy with how easy it is to move her goats to new pasture. Draw it out on paper until you are satisfied with it. Now after having met you in person, I see how detail oriented you are, how you study to educate yourself before taking action, collecting information so that you make the best decision. You go girl!


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 6, 2021)

How lovely!!!!  I would LOVE to visit Bay, as I imagine we all would!   Thank you for the pics and details.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 6, 2021)

Agreed!! I hope to some day.


----------



## Margali (Jul 6, 2021)

We cooked the lamb meat @Baymule gave us. YUM!! Ours was pan seared with butter, salt, and pepper. I made hamburgers with some bread crumbs and an egg for the kids. Alexander whined it tasted weird but the other 2 scarfed it down.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2021)

Very good idea to eat some of the meat before buying sheep! Glad you liked it. I like having small livestock, I don’t want to deal with 1500 pound cows anymore. Sheep are more my style!


----------

